# Akadama ok with corys??



## mindscape100 (23 Mar 2008)

Hi,

I was just wondering with regards to using the Akadama clay mentioned here, whether it would be ok with Khuli loaches and also corys? Whether the material would damage their barbs or not..this is another thought which may swing me back to using a sand surface.....Arghh so many bloody things to think about!

Regards John


----------



## Themuleous (23 Mar 2008)

Dont see why not, being a clay its unlikely to be very sharp like gravel can be.

Sam


----------



## mindscape100 (23 Mar 2008)

Ah thats good then...again the Akadama seems to be top choice. Im just wondering, with all the attention this product will be getting, how long before the Bonsai companies in the UK start marking up the price just like most products marked specially for the aquarium!!  
Thanks for your opnion.


----------



## Themuleous (23 Mar 2008)

Haha yeh, but I found myself on a bonsai forum and they were all saying that they considered akadama expensive!!!  And they are only filling small bonsai dishes!!!

Sam


----------



## JamesC (23 Mar 2008)

I have cory's in my tank and they are perfectly fine and dig down into.

James


----------



## mindscape100 (24 Mar 2008)

Well that settles it then if the cory`s are happy...the plants are happy then Im happy. Goes to show Sam, some people are just poiled with the price of some things. Considering the stuff is mined from Japan then shipped over here it is cheap (for now!)
I still think I may have a small sand bed area in the tank which isnt planted to allow the cory`s some other "play" area.


----------

